# The Life and Times of Kim, pt. 2



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay, here's some recent pics...kinda short segments instead of one storyline, but they took place over a week or more.

Yesterday, Kim, who has never had an interest in books (not much of an academic), deposited this book in my lap:









I figured...that's pretty ironic. Then I went in the bathroom and found this:


















So I think she was trying to tell me something the best way she knew how...

*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Remember the obese dogs thread? Well, for those of you who wonder how dogs get fat, this is how:










"Gotta get every drop..."









"What? I don't need Jenny Craig!"









And this is why you should not let your dog get fat:









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim...not so much a morning dog. You might be able to tell from the lighting, but the sun is well and fully up here:









A couple pics of me and Kim that turned our really badly. Apparently people weren't satisfied with my Giant Hand picture, so here you go:

The only pic in which Kim behaved:


Running Away:

I think if you take away the background in this one, it'd look like I'm riding Kimback at super speed...like the Neverending Story or something.

*more*


----------



## Noah (Apr 17, 2008)

Haha, "Don't shoot the dog!" She's so cute. I love that picture of her opening the ice cream container!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

And finally, an obligatory fish pic. This is my most recent and last addition, a gold veil tail Angelfish:









All done!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

LOVE the ice cream sequence.  Great pics.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Kim and Kobe have something in commmon...










Anyway, Kim's looking great, and you look like a Kim-riding pro.










That shot is perfect lol.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Cool pictures I love the story Shaina
I love the picture of the never ending story. cool effect


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL.. Kim's a goofball.. =) Great pics Shaina..


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

KIM IS ADORABLE! great pics!!

Awwww Webster is too cute! Poor puppy

-Ali


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks you all.

R - LOVE the pic of Kobe eating the book


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I Love Kim more and more every day. Shes a beauty. I love the pic of her and the book! AT LEAST the puppy is only 100.00. They arent trying to make tons of money anything. I hope he does get purchased soon. He is young enough to be able to enjoy a great life. I dont condone purchasing puppies and stuff, but he truly seems like he would be "rescued" and could have a great life


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What great pictures! And how funny! Kim Is a doll...Love her! Its nice to meet a new picture of you Shaina. Very pretty girl.

Sad about the GSD....The 99.99 dollar figure made my skin crawl.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pics shaina!!! She's looking like quite the lady these days!! Love the ice cream shot-and Webster is adorable!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

SDO - This looks like a Lady to you? 












digits mama said:


> What great pictures! And how funny! Kim Is a doll...Love her! Its nice to meet a new picture of you Shaina. Very pretty girl.
> 
> Sad about the GSD....The 99.99 dollar figure made my skin crawl.


Thanks V 

Myeah...I think they are basically trying to get rid of him without losing money.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Love Kim! And of COURSE that is a lady! All upstanding ladies go home, let their hair, I mean fur, down and indulge in a tub of ice cream after a long day! LOL

She is supercute and getting cuter by the day!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> Love Kim! And of COURSE that is a lady! All upstanding ladies go home, let their hair, I mean fur, down and indulge in a tub of ice cream after a long day! LOL!


At least is was high quality ice cream  she has such good taste.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

So...when are you breaking the bank to go get him?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shaina, loved the pictures! Kim really does have a fun personality to see through pics. You caught some great 'moments' by her. And as usual, she is just beautiful


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Noah said:


> Haha, "Don't shoot the dog!"


Oops didn't see your post before, sorry  I'm glad you go the whole "Don't shoot the dog!" thing -- I was afraid I was being too vague, lol


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

shaina, if Kim ever goes missing...
DON'T LOOK HERE!!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Haha!!! I LOVED your first post...Kim must be pretty bright!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> shaina, if Kim ever goes missing...
> DON'T LOOK HERE!!


I can see I have to keep an eye on this one...



Jaylie said:


> Haha!!! I LOVED your first post...Kim must be pretty bright!!


I guess so...it was a little bit scary, lol. After I found the bathroom stuff I gave the book back to her for the picture...she had chewed a corner already so it looks like I'll be buying it anyway (it was a library book).

Crafty little dog... thanks


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe give her low fat ice cream?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Dana1384 said:


> Maybe give her low fat ice cream?


Haha, that would work 

Really, I just let her lick the leftover "film" out of the empty container after performing several things to "earn" it first. I think she would've done back flips for it if I had asked nicely enough


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Very cute pictures She is so beautiful. What brand of ice cream is that? I have never seen it before.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Shaina said:


> SDO - This looks like a Lady to you?


Yea, of course. As long as you mean a lady who is mad or upset or pregnant. 

Nice pictures! I really like the above picture ^

Do you have the link to part 1? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Shaina said:


>




WELCOME HOME MY BOY!!!! =)

*happy dance*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Very cute pictures She is so beautiful. What brand of ice cream is that? I have never seen it before.


Graeter's Ice Cream...best ice cream in the state of Ohio. It's a regional chain, as has recently started to be sold in area stores in pint and gallons  in addition to in the actual Graeters stores of course, where they make all their ice cream on location...



Durbkat said:


> Yea, of course. As long as you mean a lady who is mad or upset or pregnant.
> 
> Nice pictures! I really like the above picture ^
> 
> Do you have the link to part 1? I couldn't find it.


Tsk tsk, remember you're surrounded by women, and at least a couple are pregnant . I like that picture too though; she looks like a piggy with her now all distorted.

Part one was just the series I posted before this, but it was a while ago. here's the link though: http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/24702-life-times-kim-picture.html


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh I remember that now. I had just forgotten about it, I was thinking that you posted two topics on the same day but didn't want to overload everyone by posting all the pictures in one topic.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Oh I remember that now. I had just forgotten about it, I was thinking that you posted two topics on the same day but didn't want to overload everyone by posting all the pictures in one topic.


Nope, just couldn't think of a more apt name


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Graeter's Ice Cream...best ice cream in the state of Ohio. It's a regional chain, as has recently started to be sold in area stores in pint and gallons  in addition to in the actual Graeters stores of course, where they make all their ice cream on location...


I went to their website and there is no store near me or in Hawaii


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> I went to their website and there is no store near me or in Hawaii


Yeah...I've never heard of one outside of Ohio, but they may have spread farther than I knew.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

They are in KY as well. Hey sillylilly, you can always franchise one where you are and in hawaii.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> They are in KY as well. Hey sillylilly, you can always franchise one where you are and in hawaii.


Oh really? Have you ever had it?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep, its my favorite ice cream. I go anytime I can.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Yep, its my favorite ice cream. I go anytime I can.


Nice, I really never knew it was down there at all. What's you favorite flavor?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Mmm, I LOVE ice cream. I love Cold Stone's birthday cake remix. You guys tried it? Is it any better then that other ice cream?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Mmm, I LOVE ice cream. I love Cold Stone's birthday cake remix. You guys tried it? Is it any better then that other ice cream?


We have Cold Stone here...haven't tried that flavor though. Graeter's is closer and yummier...

I do like their mint though


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Nice, I really never knew it was down there at all. What's you favorite flavor?


Vanilla, its the only flavor of ice cream I like.


----------

